# Orlando Members?



## shootermcgee (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey guys is there anyone in the Orlando area who wants to catch up and show a noobie a few things? I know a little about the basics but wanted some help to take better pics and someone who knows the business. 

Thanks for reading.

Dean.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi from over in Tampa.


----------



## shootermcgee (Jan 31, 2012)

I am over that way occasionally. It would be great to catch up sometime if you wouldn't mind?


----------

